# Not sure why the 'Donkey bike' never caught on



## Kell (23 Nov 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v76DaBrqfR0



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzcaLW3Vf1g


----------



## TissoT (23 Nov 2015)

This you would expect to see at billy smarts circus.
The Raleigh chopper was dangerous enough to ride


----------



## raleighnut (23 Nov 2015)

Just the thing for our potholed roads.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Nov 2015)

Nothing changes.


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ViPB9CQ9RjU


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Nov 2015)

I am searching hard to find more details of the Donkey bike without success. 

Maybe someone else can search from a different angle. I would love to know more about it.


----------



## palinurus (24 Nov 2015)

I thought this thread was going to be about this, turned out more interesting


----------



## Alex H (24 Nov 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> I am searching hard to find more details of the Donkey bike without success.
> 
> Maybe someone else can search from a different angle. I would love to know more about it.



Seems to have been 'stolen' from a previous design

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/childrens/1980s-junior-velocino-bye-bike-boy/

Haven't found anything on Emil Friedman though.


----------



## Venod (24 Nov 2015)

Seem to be as rare as RHS, as well as Raleigh looks like Union Strano made a similar design.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Nov 2015)

Alex are thing most bikes are stolen from a previous design. But this one is very unusual. I think this goes on my wish list along with a Cliff Pratt bike

Afnug, do you have a link for the top photo? I cannot find it on the internet. They do seem to be very rare indeed. finding one of these for sale is going to have to be my new years resolution for the next few years i think.

Now this is an End 2 End bike that could keep its record for a few years.


----------



## Venod (24 Nov 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Afnug, do you have a link for the top photo?



I copied it from this page which has a lot of the same stuff as the link posted by Alex H.

https://raleighbicycles.wordpress.com/1960s-raleigh-velocino-semi-recumbent/


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Nov 2015)

I have found you can find more out if you search for Velocino.

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=velocino&FORM=HDRSC2


----------



## RMurphy195 (27 Nov 2015)

They had to use quite a big car to get it into the boot of!


----------



## roundthebendbromcycle (30 Nov 2015)

retro funky! I can see how the style wouldn't be everyone's cup of coffee, but they would be great to hire out.


----------



## Alex H (15 Dec 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> I have found you can find more out if you search for Velocino.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=velocino&FORM=HDRSC2



Just found these pics on the Tandem Club website - taken from the U.K. National Rally, Kettering, August 2012.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Dec 2015)

Funky thing. Like a unicycle with stabilisers


----------



## Wobbly John (15 Dec 2015)

Oooooooooooooo! velocinos - I built one of them.


----------



## Whitewebbs (8 Oct 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I am searching hard to find more details of the Donkey bike without success.
> 
> Maybe someone else can search from a different angle. I would love to know more about it.



Hi Steve
We have one in our Museum in North London. If you need any photos or details, please let me know. Rob


----------



## chriscross1966 (8 Oct 2017)

TissoT said:


> This you would expect to see at billy smarts circus.
> The Raleigh chopper was dangerous enough to ride


I learned more about road riding in six months, aged 10 on a Raleigh Chopper in 1976 than I have in 40 years since... Don't let go with your left hand, rear wheel skids are controllable but front ones involve dentists, that's a stupid place for a gear shifter and you always suffer to look cool......


----------



## chriscross1966 (8 Oct 2017)

Alex H said:


> Just found these pics on the Tandem Club website - taken from the U.K. National Rally, Kettering, August 2012.
> 
> View attachment 112810
> View attachment 112811



That's insane... There are not words to express how much I now want one....


----------



## Cycleops (8 Oct 2017)

Alex H said:


> Just found these pics on the Tandem Club website - taken from the U.K. National Rally, Kettering, August 2012.
> 
> View attachment 112810
> View attachment 112811


That’s only about ten minutes from @biggs682 Wonder if he was there?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2017)

Cycleops said:


> That’s only about ten minutes from @biggs682 Wonder if he was there?



No i wasnt there


----------



## Kell (21 Oct 2017)

It might be worth looking for the German Equivalent.

In the first video he mentions the name - which, like a lot of German words, is a long-winded explanation of what it does. 

If you could work out how to spell that, you might have more success.


----------

